# queen bee



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Does she?

No.

Can she?

Yes. She does sting other queens.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

i've read alot of books it say that the worker dose sting and that the drone dosen't sting but they never say if the queen stings i know they sting other bees just for reading the web pages.

------------------
tony


----------

